# Sorry mate, I did see you.



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

This is an open letter to the man on the motorcycle that i did see this morning.

As I was trying to get across a queue of stationary traffic with my wheels turned, I moved about 5mm as slow as i could to filter across the traffic to an exit on the other side (I was sitting in an island between contra-flowing traffic). I didn't see you doing your little filtering thing past stationary traffic at a point where 3 junctions meet and traffic goes up to 6 different ways crossing the main carriageway. Quite often in the morning at crawling speeds. 

You appeared from behind my B pillar. To be honest, i am usually on the lookout for Motorcyclists and cyclists around Cambridge but on this occasion, you got through the net. When you appeared, I stopped, you rode happily and clearly without incident past the front of my car. Admittedly, you had a look at me and shook your head. I can see how you would find it annoying.

Quite why, you then felt the need to stop PAST the front of my car and Rev your engine so much to show your displeasure is beyond me. I mean, there was no incident, until you did your big man on a bike routine.

But, I hate confrontation so I apologised. For seeing you. And stopping. BEFORE we had an accident.

Now, I'll freely admit that I could have looked a few more times and then I would have seen you.

But, filtering through 6 different directions of traffic just because you can. At 20MPH. At rush hour could be seen as being inconsiderate, or foolish or just a little bit naive. 

So, Sorry about that. Seeing you and not having an accident and all that.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Whilst we are on it , I'd like to say Sorry for seeing the guy in a silver golf this morning that decided to fly down the middle lane as 3 lanes filter into 2 after a set of lights , The middle lane filters into the inside lane and is clearly marked with arrows in the road pointing left to denote this , Myself in the inside and the guy in the white van on the inside found this silver golf flying at speed down the middle lane and almost taking my offside clean off and the van drivers near side as he tried to wedge his way into the moving traffic , Causing the van and myself to swerve and miss him 

I'd like to apologise for first of all even seeing you at all as it's people like you that drive like idiots and kill people and secondly for getting in front of you about 2 miles further on by means of proper driving and then controlling your speed to the posted limit of 50mph , I think I might have let you get up to 55mph , And finally I guess I must have made you late as you were in such a rush earlier well I am sorry , But you know I might have saved someones life ,


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My wife would like to say sorry for all the accidents she's seen in her rear view mirror


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Everybody should just take things as they come and not cry over nearly spilled milk. I really don't understand how people get so upset over things that nearly happen. The Motorcyclist stopping made the one behind him stop as well. 

But instead of him shaking his head at the man who stopped just to have a go at me, he turns and gives me the eyes as well. What was the point in that?

Filtering is fine, I don't have a problem with it and actively make room for it. But where 3 roads meet and traffic is constantly crossing is not the time or place for it. Unless you are tool.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Next time, just take them off. Filtering is a privilege, not a right, and with a bit of luck the crunch of his head on the floor will wake him up.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> Next time, just take them off. Filtering is a privilege, not a right, and with a bit of luck the crunch of his head on the floor will wake him up.


So he should kill or cause someone to be killed for filtering?????

OP as a fellow motorcyclist I got to say i've never heard such a fair and reasonable take on a situation from a car driver. In this case I'd say the biker is at fault (from a 'look after yourself point of view') In traffic its not safe to filter more than 5mph - 10mph more than the traffic yr filtering for incidents as you described. You simply don't have enough reaction time for the rate at which problems can arise.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

You OK Mike?

Wanna Hug?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm good. I miss motorcycling, but I want to be here for my future offspring and wife, and got bored of being treated as 'one of them' by motorists.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> I'm good. I miss motorcycling, but I want to be here for my future offspring and wife, and got bored of being treated as 'one of them' by motorists.


Are you for real...you were a biker???


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

traplin said:


> Are you for real...you were a biker???


For 10 years. Over those 10 years I watched the number of arseholes on plastic **** go from a minority to a majority, and the standards of their riding plummet - to the point where I can't get from Nottingham to Birmingham in the morning without seeing one come up the left hand side of someone to go straight over a roundabout when they're in the right hand of two left turning lanes, or doing 50+MPH down the M6 between the stationary cars between J4 and J5, or turning left from the right hand lane in a busy town.

There's a large proportion of bikers out there now who deserve everything that's coming to them. Sadly, it'll be some poor sod like Gruffs who cops the brunt of it because they got tangled up in someone else's stupidity, and will end up scared to go out for months.

Just like to add that that's not *everyone* on plastic ****, just the number of arseholes. I know a good few riders of said plastic **** who ride with a great deal of respect for the road, and take their misbehaviour to the track...


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

OvlovMike said:


> For 10 years. Over those 10 years I watched the number of arseholes on plastic **** go from a minority to a majority, and the standards of their riding plummet - to the point where I can't get from Nottingham to Birmingham in the morning without seeing one come up the left hand side of someone to go straight over a roundabout when they're in the right hand of two left turning lanes, or doing 50+MPH down the M6 between the stationary cars between J4 and J5, or turning left from the right hand lane in a busy town.
> 
> There's a large proportion of bikers out there now who deserve everything that's coming to them. Sadly, it'll be some poor sod like Gruffs who cops the brunt of it because they got tangled up in someone else's stupidity, and will end up scared to go out for months.
> 
> Just like to add that that's not *everyone* on plastic ****, just the number of arseholes. I know a good few riders of said plastic **** who ride with a great deal of respect for the road, and take their misbehaviour to the track...


here here!!! :thumb:
I see it everyday. Just yesterday 2 R1's wheelieing whilst filtering on the high street. I mean just imagine someone crossing the road and emerging from between the stationery cars???
But its not to say drivers aren't guilty of recklessness on the road as well. They may not be able to filter but still can do things to put them and others at risk. Same all round for any road user...even cyclists and pedestrians.
But still no reason to wish them dead though!...they may be but still someone's son, brother, partner, dad etc!


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

I dunno, beats having to pay for their disfunctional offspring and medical care when they come unstuck...

Nah, I agree death is a touch harsh for them, but until the powers that be start taking hold of the problem, we'll be left with 'Think Bike' campaigns that don't actually target the cause.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of the bikers I see are their own worst enemies but somehow riding a bike like a lunatic is acceptable, whereas in a car it is not. 

They keep moaning about car drivers are not aware of the dangers of riding a bike, not keeping an eye on them or aware they are their yet it is the bikers who preach this that keep putting themselves in dangers positions which lead to accidents. 

If they were that concerned with the dangers most of them would have to look how they behave before pointing any fingers.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Ive been riding bikes for almost 30yrs, and im still here for one simple reason. Respect of life. I ride with the attitude of....he hasnt seen me, he is going to pull out in front of me etc etc. And god only knows ive had more than my fair share of that happening. AND I ride with lights on.
As so many others, i have witnessed pure recklessness of dumb **s bikers riding without a care in the world or respect for others and themselves.
I would love to stop and ask them, why?? It is completely beyond me. Perhaps you need to be a car driver when you own a bike to know how easy it is to miss a bike, who knows?
I have tackled such places as the M25 in rush hour traffic and had to move over to allow other bikes through riding at silly impatient speed, I still dont understand the need for it. 
The thrill of going fast is a buzz, granted, BUT IN THE RIGHT PLACES!! 
All i can say is im still here 30 yrs on a bike, probably because of my approach. Yes, it can happen to me and yes, perhaps i can do something to minimise the risk.
Mind you we have all seen some crazy car driving as well. 

Keep on smiling:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Lot of sense being written on here I must say, always thought it takes two to have an accident, and bikers have to take responsibility for their own actions as well. No good exploiting a bike's manoueverability or acceleration while pulling off some daft move then moaning that people didn't see you or expect it. 

I too lost interest in bikes a few years ago, partly down to the new breed of bikers. Whether they be Harley or Gold Wingers who can only talk about how much the chrome crap they blather their bike with cost, or the plastic fantastic body bag wearing nutjobs who have far more stupidity than skill and know next to nothing about their bikes. 

Not all Harley riders are like that of course, lots of good ones around who actually ride the things rather than just own them, (a club versus erm, group argument there perhaps)and not all rice rocket jockeys are idiots, but they are out there in ever increasing numbers and I was finding I had little in common with them. The death toll on some roads these days is astonishing, and it amazes me how big bikes haven't yet been legislated off the roads, especially after the near thing with Bangemann a few years back. 
Still, I'm an old fart, and I daresay the old giffers from my earlier days said the same about my generation of bikers.

There is also a lot of agrressiveness (eh?) out on the roads these days. People, be they on bikes, in cars, driving buses or trucks or riding bicycles, are out looking for trouble almost so they can jump on anyone who they feel threatens their little space on the road. (that obnoxious pratt on the bicycle who uploads all his confrontations to youtube springs to mind...).
Can't be doing with all that crap I must say. Things will happen, that's the way it is, and if someone has a near miss and no one got hurt or vehicles damaged, then thank your luck and move on, no point getting steamed up over it.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

You make a good point there Mick about lots of aggressiveness on the roads - part to blame for this is the categories of road users that simply hate other categories and label them instantly without realising that each person regardless of the category can be a reckless danger to themselves and society.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

oh oh my go...

_"Mr Motorcyclist,

I do not mind you filtering between traffic every morning when I am sat in my car along with the other few thousand people trying to travel down the M11 where it merges with the North Circ, in fact I am slightly envious on the effectiveness of you being able to brush off traffic & I willingly move over in my lane to allow you more space to pass me often receiving a thank you wave from you (added bonus that your panniers do not knock my car).

Onto my objection, when the road is not filled with traffic and I can also travel somewhere near the speed limit, I do not want to be stuck behind you in the outside lane because you refuse to move over to the empty lanes to your left!!!! Flip me it's annoying, and in all fairness most motorists could take note of this too.

Regards,

Mr Motorist

p.s. I do laugh when it rains & I see you on your bike"_


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> p.s. I do laugh when it rains & I see you on your bike"[/I]


...now that ain't funny!!!...especially if you been caught and don't have your waterproofs with you!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

traplin said:


> ...now that ain't funny!!!...especially if you been caught and don't have your waterproofs with you!


Oh yeah, I don't miss that part of biking at all, the cold, wet, shrivelled trouser furniture. Rain hitting the leather jacket, running down and soaking into the Levis, getting Big Jim and the Twins cold and wet, then you go walking round some service area looking like you've wet yourself as your crutch steams away gently 

Then there's the cold, so you dash into the loo at the services and unzip and fumble for the hibernating todger. Then you get that great feeling of relief as you let go and release the stream after having spent the last thirty miles bursting to go. Then you feel a strangely warm sensation running down your leg and realise your frozen fingers are holding your front shirt tail instead of your tallywhacker, and you're merrily lubricating your leg :wall: :lol:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovin this thread. never had a bike, been tempted but do feel like I'd get killed too easily.

It has to be said car drivers can be as bad as bikers. In fact most are. Sadly it is the idiotic riders that means everyone tars them all with the same brush. I'd love a chopper, but probably will never buy one.

My step dad was hit by a car in his riding days (some twenty odd years ago) after pulling out from a side road and taking him off it. He broke both arms as well as numerous other bones. He got back on but eventually gave them up.

Jog on until now. He is fifty and wants another bike. His company was bought out and he lost the use of the fuel in his van for the commute, so he wants another bike. It will cost him much less and will give him that mid life crisis fun he is looking for. However my mum won't let him have one. I can't say who I agree with more!!

I do also think there should be a 'Think! Car!' campaign. Bloody idiot ignorant bikers are as bad as the idiotic car drivers.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> oh oh my go...
> 
> _"Mr Motorcyclist,
> 
> ...


You worded that far better than me, I would have got into some trouble if I'd have tried to explain my issue with bikers yesterday :lol:

However I too move over to allow biker through, whether it be in traffic or on any other road (permitting its safe to do so) Id also appreciate it if you moved over from the outside lane so I can crack on!

Although to be fair, in several years of driving Ive only been obstructed by bikes twice, which is a tiny patch on the number of idiots in cars/vans/trucks who sit in the wrong lane.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

GR33N said:


> You worded that far better than me, I would have got into some trouble if I'd have tried to explain my issue with bikers yesterday :lol:
> 
> However I too move over to allow biker through, whether it be in traffic or on any other road (permitting its safe to do so) Id also appreciate it if you moved over from the outside lane so I can crack on!
> 
> Although to be fair, in several years of driving Ive only been obstructed by bikes twice, which is a tiny patch on the number of idiots in cars/vans/trucks who sit in the wrong lane.


I've never been obstructed by one. Cut up a few times though. If I'm on a road and I see one behind me, I always move over and let them pass. I thust think I'd rather them be in front than behind. 99.9% wave to say thanks.

Reminds me of this thread I started almost eactly a year ago (02/07/2011). I never ever found out what happened to the guy, never knew if he made a godo recovery or was injured?

Hope he lived though.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223491


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am the same, i give motorcyclists plenty of room even if there in the wrong. Sunday afternoon me and the mrs was driving to her folks and i have to traval about 20 miles or so on a dual carriageway. I was doing smack on 70 and i noticed in my rvm in the distance two bikes. I went to over take 4 cars and a lorry doing less than 70 when i noticed these two bikes where doing way way over 70 mph and so they pulled up behind me which again is fine ( i didnt cut them up or anything) i dont have a problem with that. But then for one of the bikes trying to pressure me to go a faster by tailgating me at least a 1ft off my boot lid and swerve from one mirror to the other and have his main beam on i though was a bit out of order. So sticking at 70 and mostly concentraing on these two muppets i pulled over and then raised my hand as they went past to say (muppets) for the second rider to take his left hand off his bike turn his body round to look at me and then give me the finger again i thought was a bit out of order. In theire eyes i can only imagine that because they where doing the wrong side of 130 + maybe more but who knows, 70 mph seems like snails pace and so i was in their way. I just said to my mrs "crash barriers and cars at 70 mph must be soft then".


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

This may seem very harsh BUT....

On my way to work, a biker uses the same route and drives like a complete and utter prat, aggressive swerving, no indication and ludicrous speeds.

Well a little while back, I was on the usual route to work and there was a cop car and a ambulance, he had fallen off the bike. He wasn't seriously injured, just fell off.

I thought to myself - GOOD. It was simply a matter of time.

In my experience, too many bikers consider themselves invincible and shouldn't be on the road.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> Nah, he should kill or cause someone to be killed for their being monumentally ignorant and a Grade A tosspot.


Agree, why is it such a big issue to kill a tospot, theres plenty around, you'd be doing the species a service :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> This may seem very harsh BUT....
> 
> On my way to work, a biker uses the same route and drives like a complete and utter prat, aggressive swerving, no indication and ludicrous speeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is a bit harsh although i do see your point. I think allot of people have a "it will never happen to me" attitude. not just with cars and bikes etc but for me mountain biking, at work, up and down ladders even health etc. I guess its just how some of us see life and are a bit nieve. And i guess that attitude and having a bike with 100+ bhp is asking for trouble. My uncle had the same attitude and in 2008 he was unfortunately killed on a 1000 fireblade from the most stupid and most simple of errors.

I think untill it happens to you or a loved one you don't realise how delicate and vunrable life is and although i dont go out there thinking the worst, it has opened my eyes to the dangers and not to get to complacent with life.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I had a biker once, it was winter time as it was still very dark 7 am I was driving through an industrial estate came to an T junction, I stopped and was just about to turn right and this biker, no lights wearing black leather on a black bike and not even a high vis jacket just rode by me.:doublesho

While not in the same league I never biked all I ever done was a cycle and have been twice over the handle bars as had to stop quickly because of some inconsiderate WANR decided to make a left turn without checking his mirrors on flip side I seen some complete and utter douche cyclist riding through red lights and generally disregarding the law.

This is one video I seen long time ago:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

^^^^^^^

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

What a 'C U next Tuesday'.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I've never been a biker and never will do, likewise don't particularly want my kids to ride bikes either.

I think the majority of bikers are very sensible and the ones I've come across do respect both life and other road users. But it's the small minority, of all road users, which spoil it for the rest. Just look at "white van man" - really don't understand the point of driving like a complete **** with your employers details plastered all over it. I generally move over for bikes in traffic and generally get a thanks back.



Paintmaster1982 said:


> I think untill it happens to you or a loved one you don't realise how delicate and vunrable life is and although i dont go out there thinking the worst, it has opened my eyes to the dangers and not to get to complacent with life.


Very good friend of mine lost nearly 5 years of his life because someone didn't see him on his bike at a junction - cost him a broken leg, hip, pelvis and ankle and countless weeks in hospital and rehab. He missed out finishing his law degree.

I've really calmed down as a driver since I had my children and if someone wants to cut me up and get to their destination 5 seconds before me then that's fine, I'll just look after myself and get there in 1 piece :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Coops said:


> I've never been a biker and never will do, likewise don't particularly want my kids to ride bikes either.
> 
> I think the majority of bikers are very sensible and the ones I've come across do respect both life and other road users. But it's the small minority, of all road users, which spoil it for the rest. Just look at "white van man" - really don't understand the point of driving like a complete **** with your employers details plastered all over it. I generally move over for bikes in traffic and generally get a thanks back.
> 
> ...


A close mates of mines brother was involved in a low speed accident when a women was flashed out of a junction and didnt see him.....one smashed up mint vfr 750 and a broken right arm in 20 places.....another friend of the family only last week, some old bid didnt see him, pulled out on a 60 mph road and decided to do 20 mph, he swerved to avoid had nowhere to go, ended up going head on into an on coming car, knocked out and bruised which is lucky considering what happened. If that was the *** i was dealing with on sunday he would have been doing twice the limit and most deffo dead.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

If ever in a ruckus with a motorcyclist, do what my mate did... when he lifts up his visor grab the chin part of the helmet & you can pull his head around all you like he's pretty much stuck 

It's like dealing with horses/dogs - control the head, and the body will follow :lol:

Regards, King of the vanishing posts.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> If ever in a ruckus with a motorcyclist, do what my mate did... when he lifts up his visor grab the chin part of the helmet & you can pull his head around all you like he's pretty much stuck
> 
> It's like dealing with horses/dogs - control the head, and the body will follow :lol:
> 
> Regards, King of the vanishing posts.


lol yeah do what your "mate" did  lol


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> lol yeah do what your "mate" did  lol


Honest it was, he ran a gym & the 'G-boyz' used to use the car park for their Saxo's/mopeds... one night they got there early so he went over for a word - one got lippy :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Honest it was, he ran a gym & the 'G-boyz' used to use the car park for their Saxo's/mopeds... one night they got there early so he went over for a word - one got lippy :lol:


by G-boyz you mean gloynboyz? to be honest ho-mopeds are probably the most irritating thing on the road so he did good lol


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Self-righteous arseholes like the aforementioned motorcyclist is why I chucked it in. The whole mentality of the majority of the current crop of middle-aged, born again asshat is wrong - 'Think Bike!', how about you ****ing well 'Think Car!'.


Your attitude stinks. I'm a biker as well as a driver, and you need to be aware you don't own the road, bikers are much more vulnerable.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Try living in the lakes, we get the moron Joey Dunlop wannabe's every day of the bloody summer, they ride like knobs yet I'd get done for knocking them off?? To me a motorcycle license should come with a contract, saying the NHS will not foot the bill when you try to wipe yourself out in a spectacular fashion.

I still remember the one that overtook me on a junction I was turning into, I reallly wish I had turned and wiped the **** out.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow some of the attitude on here scares me frankly. I've been biking seven years, never had an accident, and ride safely. Driving 14 years, never had an accident either. We are all road users and as such should know the laws of the road- filtering IS actually legal, and it's always been something I've looked out for before I rode bikes. 

Of course hopefully bad drivers are in the minority, but some of the attitude on here makes me want to get a helmet cam- grabbing someone's helmet!? Wtf?! Youd be swallowing your balls if you tried that with me, Im afraid.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Try living in the lakes, we get the moron Joey Dunlop wannabe's every day of the bloody summer, they ride like knobs yet I'd get done for knocking them off?? To me a motorcycle license should come with a contract, saying the NHS will not foot the bill when you try to wipe yourself out in a spectacular fashion.
> 
> I still remember the one that overtook me on a junction I was turning into, I reallly wish I had turned and wiped the **** out.


Lovely. Do you think the same if you see a kid in the road?


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

shonajoy said:


> Lovely. Do you think the same if you see a kid in the road?


Not really, as most kids generally understand that the 2 tonne car could do them serious injury, and I guess thats a problem more in cities than countryside. It's wildlife, tractors and power rangers that you have to watch for, as none of them have any sense of self preservation when it comes to other traffic.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

[QrUOTE=shonajoy;3601732]Your attitude stinks. I'm a biker as well as a driver, and you need to be aware you don't own the road, bikers are much more vulnerable.[/QUOTE]

Although strongly worded I agree.

Half the bikers on the road are very forceful on the road.

They travel at excessive speeds often when conditions don't allow them to do it safely in the slightest or solely at their own risk.

They press through moving traffic fitting into gaps that were already below a safe following distance, bully their way through in built up areas at over the speed limit when drivers have even more distractions to contend with.

Bikers keep going on about being vulnerable and car drivers don't know the risks.

If bikers do know better, why do they firstly get on a bike and secondly knowing the dangers involved, why are so many continuously putting themselves at risk?

Too many bikers seem to think drivers have to take account of the bikers behaviour which is often outwith the highway code, road traffic laws and common sense.

If half them rode their bikes better in the conditions there wouldn't be anywhere as near many incidents.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Not really, as most kids generally understand that the 2 tonne car could do them serious injury, and I guess thats a problem more in cities than countryside. It's wildlife, tractors and power rangers that you have to watch for, as none of them have any sense of self preservation when it comes to other traffic.


Most kids do, autistic kids don't, and very young kids don't. You seriously need to look at your attitude, drivers like you scare me.

Of course there are idiot bikers, just like this thread shows there are also idiot car drivers. We all share the road, cyclists have had me upset before but NEVER to the extent of wishing I'd hit another human being and caused them harm.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

shonajoy said:


> Most kids do, autistic kids don't, and very young kids don't. You seriously need to look at your attitude, drivers like you scare me.


5 Years driving, 80k a year for the last 3, and apart from a knock in a car park that dick head biker was the nearest I've got to making contact with another road user, so I think I've got things pretty sorted. Thanks for your concern though :thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Kerr said:


> [QrUOTE=shonajoy;3601732]Your attitude stinks. I'm a biker as well as a driver, and you need to be aware you don't own the road, bikers are much more vulnerable.


Although strongly worded I agree.

Half the bikers on the road are very forceful on the road.

They travel at excessive speeds often when conditions don't allow them to do it safely in the slightest or solely at their own risk.

They press through moving traffic fitting into gaps that were already below a safe following distance, bully their way through in built up areas at over the speed limit when drivers have even more distractions to contend with.

Drivers have even more distractions than bikers? Seriously? I've driven for 14 years and no way, biking demands much more concentration. There are idiots out there, like there are idiots driving cars, of course, but in a moment of anger if you hot another car at least they have more of a chance of survival.

I had a driver try and knock me off when I filtered (legally, and slowly) through STOPPED traffic recently, purely because he was annoyed that I could. I'm 44, a mother of three older kids, and I love biking, and have done bikesafe and am doing my advanced biking course now, I'm not some faceless power ranger that people can run over because I'm a smaller presence on the road.

Bikers keep going on about being vulnerable and car drivers don't know the risks.

If bikers do know better, why do they firstly get on a bike and secondly knowing the dangers involved, why are so many continuously putting themselves at risk?

Too many bikers seem to think drivers have to take account of the bikers behaviour which is often outwith the highway code, road traffic laws and common sense.

If half them rode their bikes better in the conditions there wouldn't be anywhere as near many incidents.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> 5 Years driving, 80k a year for the last 3, and apart from a knock in a car park that dick head biker was the nearest I've got to making contact with another road user, so I think I've got things pretty sorted. Thanks for your concern though :thumb:


I'm sorry your comprehension skills are also not wonderful, Im not in the slightest bit concerned for you, just for the unfortunate road user who gets in your way when you're feeling that angry. Do everyone a favour and don't drive that day xxx


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Lots of generalisations about bikers from non bikers. What you don't realise is that as biker nearly everything you do on the bike is calculated. You'd be surprised at how many things you have to actively process in riding a bike to stay safe. Yes complacency sets in for some and eventually their calculations leave you with very small margins of error and they will ride with these small margins everyday. Then they have an accident and we all get branded and then cursed with the wish of some horrible RTA death. 

Be fair...if all bikers were as you guys are describing, there'd be a biker dying nearly every hour!!

TBH there's no point in this as I really think little of people who brand a category with an opinion and then think that that opinion is absolute...we are all individuals...1 biker riding like a toss pot is not all bikers riding like a toss pot...so that biker that you wish you hit off or did hit off and felt as if you accomplished something for a better world could easily be a biker who just made an error in judgement that one time and was (with the emphasis being on was) really a safe considerate rider on his way home to his wife and kids!


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

dew1911 said:


> 5 Years driving, 80k a year for the last 3, and apart from a knock in a car park that dick head biker was the nearest I've got to making contact with another road user, so I think I've got things pretty sorted. Thanks for your concern though :thumb:


1 biker???...just 1...and you've turned to hating the lot???


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

shonajoy said:


> I'm sorry your comprehension skills are also not wonderful, Im not in the slightest bit concerned for you, just for the unfortunate road user who gets in your way when you're feeling that angry. Do everyone a favour and don't drive that day xxx


You anger is getting the better of your judgement.

I would quote our quotes but I'm on my phone and it has gone a bit wrong with the quote.

I never said that bikers had less things to concentrate on.

What I said was bikers are still pushy in built up areas where drivers have more distractions to contend with. It is comparing built up areas to a normal open road.

Not a biker to a driver.

Not really worth pulling the driving experience line to gain your argument strength. I have significantly more driving experience than you.

I stand by opinion that too many bikers are their own worst enemy.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

To be fair to the chap this morning, He was filtering slowly (less than 20 i would say) but, it was his attitude towards me after the event that stank.

To be fair, he had probably just gone the length of the A10 car jumping so had his eye well in.

Nobody is questioning the legality of filtering, just the safe and practicable application of it. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> 5 Years driving, 80k a year for the last 3, and apart from a knock in a car park that dick head biker was the nearest I've got to making contact with another road user, so I think I've got things pretty sorted. Thanks for your concern though :thumb:


lol what another smug and stupid comment from you....

miles and years mean nothing mate, driving is a constant learning curve and to think you know the road at that small amount of miles and years of driving is proof that you dont fully understand the concept of the road and it's dangers. Ive been driving 12 years and done a hell of allot more miles than you and i can honestly say iam still learning as you cant plan what happens out there.

I'am not saying your a bad driver all iam saying is your ignorance to the fact you think you know everything is putting you and others at risk.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

To be honest I'm not too happy about some bikers and car drivers, I mean I am not without my faults when driving but I lookout for them (specially bikers and cyclists) on the roads, I give them way in traffic, if I'm moving slowly I will move out when they are filtering between cars...not sure what else I can do other than sell my car and walk everywhere when a fukwit on a hayabusa with driving skills of a potato frankly don't give a st about anyone else on the road, hell my brother in law is a biker and quite few of my friends are too but I do have a problem with those who behave like priks and that goes for both drivers and bikers, driving licence and driving is a privilege which gives you freedom, treat other road users the way you want to be treated and lookout for each other on the roads, we all want to get there in one piece.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> To be fair to the chap this morning, He was filtering slowly (less than 20 i would say) but, it was his attitude towards me after the event that stank.
> 
> To be fair, he had probably just gone the length of the A10 car jumping so had his eye well in.
> 
> Nobody is questioning the legality of filtering, just the safe and practicable application of it. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


Absolutely, I agree, and his attitude DID stink. I'm just very disappointed in some of the attitudes on here- one bad biker doesn't make us all a target- I mean people saying they wish they'd hit someone!? Jesus, wiped someone out on purpose and put them in hospital through anger, or worse, killed another person, because of anger or frustration. One of the very first lessons I learned on a bike was never do anything to purposefully anger another road user, it's just upping the ante, and it's crazy when you are so exposed.

I just get upset when I see the bile and rage some people have - remember a lot of bikers these days too use them for commuting due to financial pressures, and most of us are really nice! I never tailgate, always wave Thankyou to car drivers, and am completely aware I'm all but invisible and it's up to ME to make myself visible, drive like everyone is trying to kill you said my instructor!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> To be fair to the chap this morning, He was filtering slowly (less than 20 i would say) but, it was his attitude towards me after the event that stank.
> 
> To be fair, he had probably just gone the length of the A10 car jumping so had his eye well in.
> 
> Nobody is questioning the legality of filtering, just the safe and practicable application of it. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


I just dont see why people get so angry at bikes filtering, at the end of the day once the bike gets to the front of the cue at the lights, by the time the lights have gone to green and before the bloke/lass in the car has even thought about lifting the clutch pedal the bike has buggered off anyway so why would you get angry. and your right just because you can do something doesnt mean you should.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, you NEVER stop learning, car or bike.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

shonajoy said:


> Your attitude stinks. I'm a biker as well as a driver, and you need to be aware you don't own the road, bikers are much more vulnerable.


Shame some of them don't ride like they are more vulnerable - I think that is the point of most of these posts tbh



shonajoy said:


> Wow some of the attitude on here scares me frankly. I've been biking seven years, never had an accident, and ride safely. Driving 14 years, never had an accident either. We are all road users and as such should know the laws of the road- filtering IS actually legal, and it's always been something I've looked out for before I rode bikes.
> 
> Of course hopefully bad drivers are in the minority, but some of the attitude on here makes me want to get a helmet cam- grabbing someone's helmet!? Wtf?! Youd be swallowing your balls if you tried that with me, Im afraid.


I was not suggesting you randomly grab people's helmets (oooo-err) just if you get an aggressive one wanting to take you on 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I think you'll find most of us bikers don't randomly "take someone on" as a ten stone 5 8 female I think you'll agree I'd be daft to.

It's this attitude from some people here about violence and basically anger issues that scares me- I've never had an incident like that, car drivers have always been reasonable- apart from a few times when they've tried to knock me off but I realise that aggression gets you nowhere on a bike, reinforced by some of the comments here- I just think you can't tar us all with the same brush.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> I just dont see why people get so angry at bikes filtering, at the end of the day once the bike gets to the front of the cue at the lights, by the time the lights have gone to green and before the bloke/lass in the car has even thought about lifting the clutch pedal the bike has buggered off anyway so why would you get angry. and your right just because you can do something doesnt mean you should.


See that's what gets me, I mean it's just road rage really. I filtered very slowly and carefully, and yet was nearly knocked off because some idiot decided he'd change lane to try and get me in the ditch- I put it down to jealousy as he'd been sitting in traffic.

Most drivers are the opposite though- I remember picking up my new bike and I was dead nervous, and sitting waiting in a huge line of traffic, when literally ALL the cars moved out a wee bit so I could filter, it was like the seas parting lol! I did thumbs up to all of them, it was really nice.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

shonajoy said:


> I think you'll find most of us bikers don't randomly "take someone on" as a ten stone 5 8 female I think you'll agree I'd be daft to.
> 
> It's this attitude from some people here about violence and basically anger issues that scares me- I've never had an incident like that, car drivers have always been reasonable- apart from a few times when they've tried to knock me off but I realise that aggression gets you nowhere on a bike, reinforced by some of the comments here- I just think you can't tar us all with the same brush.


I don't think anyone is generalising... I certainly weren't.

The fighting bit was tongue in cheek.

Hey just cos you're a fun bag smuggler don't mean you can't whoop someone's ass 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol! True


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Had one undertaking me on the A14 on the way home. 

Just as the car inside and in front of me was pulling out. 

:wall:

Just some common sense please.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Gruffs said:


> Had one undertaking me on the A14 on the way home.
> 
> Just as the car inside and in front of me was pulling out.
> 
> ...


I have time for motorcyclists as they seem to thank you when you move over for them

I howeever hate cyclists with a passion as they just get in the way & hold me up..
that is all


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I tend not to air my views on bikers (the idiot ones) as I always end up inflaming the sort of people who would defend Ian Huntley if they found out he rode a bike.
I do have one question though.
If I'm supposed to "think biker" what are they supposed to think?
Apart from how to get past me as quickly as possible despite me already doing the speed limit.Surely me thinking about them is taking some of the responsibility away from them to be sensible?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

PugIain said:


> I tend not to air my views on bikers (the idiot ones) as I always end up inflaming the sort of people who would defend Ian Huntley if they found out he rode a bike.
> I do have one question though.
> If I'm supposed to "think biker" what are they supposed to think?
> Apart from how to get past me as quickly as possible despite me already doing the speed limit.Surely me thinking about them is taking some of the responsibility away from them to be sensible?


It's 'think bike' not biker - glad that ad campaign worked :lol:

I thought they were referring to the village slapper anyway... am constantly thinking of her


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> I howeever hate cyclists with a passion as they just get in the way & hold me up..
> that is all


I hate BMW drivers :devil:

Learn to read the road ahead anticipate their actions you can then get past them nice and safely and not get stressed and learn to set off in reasonable time so been held up wont matter.......

Guess what i also hate tractors they get in the way travel at a similar speed have dangerous un marked overhanging accessories hanging off the back, Dont have an MOT many are tax exempt run on red diesel many fail to use amber beacons and have trailers with no lights on..... (just like a push bike)


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

andy monty said:


> I hate BMW drivers :devil:
> 
> Learn to read the road ahead anticipate their actions you can then get past them nice and safely and not get stressed and learn to set off in reasonable time.......
> 
> Guess what i also hate tractors they get in the way travel at a similar speed have dangerous un marked overhanging accessories hanging off the back, Dont have an MOT many are tax exempt run on red diesel many fail to use amber beacons and have trailers with no lights on..... (just like a push bike)


Thats fair enough, but at least bmw's travel @ a reasonable speed & don't hold you up & ignore traffic lights etc - we don't indicate, neither do cyclists!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

jay_bmw said:


> Thats fair enough, but at least bmw's travel @ a reasonable speed & don't hold you up & ignore traffic lights etc - we don't indicate, neither do cyclists!


:lol:

everyone on the road just need to have a big group hug


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I might pull in front of a cyclist (not using my indicators of course) and give them a hug while they try & undertake me :lol:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well you're supposed to think bike because they're more vulnerable, and if you hit another car then it's more equal. If you hit a biker, you could easily kill them. A good friend of mine was killed during a group ride when a total idiot in a BMW cornered and crossed way over the white line - he was 23 and riding responsibly under the speed limit. Somebody's son. 

Bikers aren't all idiots, most of us do want to stay alive, just like all BMW drivers aren't murdering idiots, but when hit by a car they're going to come off worse.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

You shouldn't normally assume, but assume anything on the road is being driven/riden by a muppet until proven otherwise. ANYTHING :devil:

It is nice to get a little nod or a little wave with the left hand as they go past. Then again he's got a helmet on so he might just aswell have been calling me a twunt while staring at me with a mirror visor, and the little wave could have just been 2 fingers at me :lol:


Bottom line, not everyone is a mind-reader, try to make it as easy as possible for other road users to see your intentions so they can adjust accordingly. Leaning on a bike is not a form of real-time indicating :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> Well you're supposed to think bike because they're more vulnerable, and if you hit another car then it's more equal. If you hit a biker, you could easily kill them. A good friend of mine was killed during a group ride when a total idiot in a BMW cornered and crossed way over the white line - he was 23 and riding responsibly under the speed limit. Somebody's son.
> 
> Bikers aren't all idiots, most of us do want to stay alive, just like all BMW drivers aren't murdering idiots, but when hit by a car they're going to come off worse.


Surely everyone should think pedestrian then.Then it might stop the brainless people who park on footpaths and make you walk in the road to get past.

Obviously the driver in the above example (who may well have killed another driver just as well as a biker) was a dribbling amoeba and should have his balls chopped off.
Im sure for every biker killed by a careless car driver there are just as many killed twatting about.Speeding or showing off.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

My Turn?

"Everyone else in the World; please stop getting in my way... whether on the roads, in front of the broccoli in Tesco's, or on the pavement; at the bar down the local with your elbows and attitude (and the Kebab shop afterwards), or the telephone queue for tickets the Spice-Girls reunion concert, or that tall knob who sat in front of me in the cinema - if you weren't there, I wouldn't be so ****ed off all the time. I hate you all. You're dumb, wrapped up in your own business, and not the more important task of leaving me alone and keeping the hell out of my way. 

Yours,

Selfish Misanthropist; with bad taste in music"

 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great honest post but some bikers not all are starting to push their luck nippy through traffic just back from 2000 mile jaunt down south and some were down right aggresive with their moves and i used to own bikes as well no tome to spare we are all in a hurry i slowed down my whole life last year a know very relaxed


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

-PJB- said:


> Selfish Misanthropist; with bad taste in music
> 
> :thumb: :lol:


So you're the one buying Maroon 5 albums!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

PugIain said:


> Surely everyone should think pedestrian then.


No, everyone should think about everyone :speechles

IIRC there was a road advert from Australia which was excellent because it actually showed everyone's view on the road, not just driver, not just rider. Searched for it on here and on youtube but cant find it, help please :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Edstrung said:


> No, everyone should think about everyone :speechles


Exactly.So today why did I get pulled out on 4 times.
Once by a gimp on a hairdryer and some gonad in an old Golf,a woman in a Fiesta and a kid in a ratty looking Saxo.then when walking to get some tea some phallus pulled in front of me onto the path, put his hazards on and made me go past on the road just so the **** end could talk to his boyfriend on his phone.
Is that everyone thinking of everyone? Or people doing what most people do and only thinking of themselves?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Driving a Fiat Panda, I'm more vulnerable than someone in a V70 or a big ass Audi but I don't expect people to think "Think Panda, think crumple zones the size of a mosquitos bellend".

Everyone has a duty of care and responsibility to themselves and others around them. Anyone driving/riding irresponsibly or dangerously in my view shouldn't be on the roads at all - Be that biker, driver, cyclist etc.

It's unfair that bikers get tarred with the same brush because of some *****. I knew a lad at college who was a total **** and rode like he was suicidal. Others I know save the fun for the appropriate place and otherwise ride very responsibly. Same goes for some drivers I know, but you rarely see people stereotyping drivers unless they're in an Audi/BMW, but again it's all down to the individual.

Shall we just agree that there's loads of plebs out there in general and it doesn't matter how they're travelling?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

millns84 said:


> Driving a Fiat Panda, I'm more vulnerable than someone in a V70 or a big ass Audi but I don't expect people to think "Think Panda, think crumple zones the size of a mosquitos bellend".
> 
> Everyone has a duty of care and responsibility to themselves and others around them. Anyone driving/riding irresponsibly or dangerously in my view shouldn't be on the roads at all - Be that bike, driver, cyclist etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. If you choose to focus on the negatives (I often do ). Hoepfully theres also lots of good ones too; but sometimes we have to remind ourselves to be positive :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

millns84 said:


> Driving a Fiat Panda,


Might as well put a big sign on the back like "go on small d!ck Pass me"

My mate has just got rid of his A class estate car for a panda he drives the same way he did in the merc but yet every man and his dog has got to overtake the panda at all costs be it blind bend crest of hill or on double white lines....

Yet he never had a problem in his Merc.... I had the same with my Ka too that i had a few years ago........


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Might as well put a big sign on the back like "go on small d!ck Pass me"
> 
> My mate has just got rid of his A class estate car for a panda he drives the same way he did in the merc but yet every man and his dog has got to overtake the panda at all costs be it blind bend crest of hill or on double white lines....
> 
> Yet he never had a problem in his Merc.... I had the same with my Ka too that i had a few years ago........


I had noticed a lot of people passing me but thought it was because I literally can't accelerate fast enough for them, whereas I could in the Cougar. That said, I am driving in the same manner so maybe it is just the small car thing.


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Is it just me who doesn't have much of a problem with bikers? If I see one in my rear view mirror I allow them room to pass, ditto if they're trying to filter. At least then they're gone and I haven't got to worry about them.

Admittedly I do get slightly jealous when I see one filtering through a traffic jam, but then I take comfort in the fact that I'm in a comfortable warm car, not sat on a bike in the rain.

Maybe I just haven't come across an idiot biker yet.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> I still remember the one that overtook me on a junction I was turning into, I reallly wish I had turned and wiped the **** out.


That happened to my brother in law but the driver didn't indicate!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bill58 said:


> That happened to my brother in law but the driver didn't indicate!


I was always taught it was Illegal to overtake on the approach to a junction......

More people need to drive / ride / walk thinking "what if..."

What if i round this bend and there is a tractor?

What if i overtake this car thats traveling slow near a junction?

What if go over this bridge and there is a broken down car at the other side.....

What if i brake hard with this idiot riding my rear bumper........


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

They were both found at fault. The driver for not signaling his intention to turn right and brother in law for overtaking.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Osarkon said:


> Is it just me who doesn't have much of a problem with bikers? If I see one in my rear view mirror I allow them room to pass, ditto if they're trying to filter. At least then they're gone and I haven't got to worry about them.
> 
> Admittedly I do get slightly jealous when I see one filtering through a traffic jam, but then I take comfort in the fact that I'm in a comfortable warm car, not sat on a bike in the rain.
> 
> Maybe I just haven't come across an idiot biker yet.


This is how I feel, I see people actually block bikers from filtering but what difference does it make to my life if I pull over and let him past. He gets where he's going faster and I'm still stuck in traffic.

For all the people who dont like filtering, you actually fail your driving test if you dont filter and make progress. Bikers have the rights to filter its one of the pros against all the cons. If your jealous of them filtering then go out and get a bike.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Bod42 said:


> This is how I feel, I see people actually block bikers from filtering but what difference does it make to my life if I pull over and let him past. He gets where he's going faster and I'm still stuck in traffic.
> 
> For all the people who dont like filtering, you actually fail your driving test if you dont filter and make progress. Bikers have the rights to filter its one of the pros against all the cons. If your jealous of them filtering then go out and get a bike.


That's an excellent point, if you don't filter on your test you get penalised, as it's failure to make progress.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

shonajoy said:


> Your attitude stinks. I'm a biker as well as a driver, and you need to be aware you don't own the road, bikers are much more vulnerable.


I think you've completely misread, you prize plonker. My attitude is just grand - it's that motorcyclists don't have a right to completely and utterly disregard their own safety and that of others 'because car drivers are safer' and should wipe their **** for you.

Simple as!

Attitudes like yours **** me right off, no doubt happy doing well in excess of a ton on a back road and it's all the farmer's fault that he was on there doing 20mph (all he can do!) and you came out of the corner too hot into the back of him.

The thought that you have offspring as well is frankly scary.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i have respect for bikers if they have respect for me having come there and back from east anglia i saw more stupid bikers than safe ones in fairness. 

I mean overtaking on a double blind bend multiple cars two bikers? 

in addition the idiot that came off the roundabout passed about 6 cars on the other side way in excess of the speed limit and nearly got flattened by an HGV....

I mean they got on with their journey but do i really want to see someones blood and guts because of their own stupidity? 

but i still respect them on the road but for god sake their is a level to car drives are just a vulnerable sometimes as the two i mentioned on the bend were nearly forcing a discovery off the road! madness.

Should really learn the time and the place for that type of riding is the track and not the public highway.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Exactly. Car drivers are more than capable of ending up killed - overtaking in front of a HGV in a good one, and not leaving a safe stopping distance is another. Spinning off into a big old piece of tree tends to end with either eating through a straw or never eating again either.

I'm not going to suggest that car drivers are any less moronic, just that there's more of them so there's less vitriol for them - the motorcyclists are much fewer and consequently the ******s are a much higher proportion of the population. That's why I jacked it in, whenever I was out it was always 'them' vs. me - cars determined to express their dislike of motorcyclists based on past experiences. I even had one tell me that I'd knocked their wing mirror off the day before riding like a ****, on a day I'd decided to use my bike for work. Odd, as my bike hadn't been used for that long I had to bump start the bloody thing!

The trip into Nottingham was always an eye-opener. A52 is ALWAYS gridlock, with cars swapping lanes, a bus lane on the left with lots of 'short-cuts' when turning off to the left. On the way into work I'd see no less than 10 motorcyclists doing far in excess of 40mph filtering down this road full of cars, and upwards of 5 (minimum) going down the bus lane at nearly 60 - nearly getting wiped out by people turning left.

I'm sure the people turning left were left with a ringing in their ear as some dense prick with a hat on shouted 'Think Bike!' or something less pleasant at them.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

OK,

This is thread resurrection of the century. But.

I am now a biker. Ironically, it saves me an hour a day (that's 10 *days* a year) in time with my family. However, i have been forced off the road by a BMW driver straight lining an S bend and hit by an old dear changing lane without looking or indicating.

But, i still stand by my original post, because that biker is now dead. He died on the A10 overtaking where he shouldn't going too fast and my friend was the unfortunate that he hit.

As a biker, i am now aware that yes, Riding takes far more concentration to be safe and be aware of all the other idiots on the road.

I'm also aware that some bikers are just don't have that much self preservation instinct. A biker friend told me that there are not very many old, fast bikers.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have to say motorcyclists and cyclists scare the crap out of me with the filtering, weaving in and out traffic and lane splitting I'm finding I'm having to be much more on the look-out these days.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> I have to say motorcyclists and cyclists scare the crap out of me with the filtering, weaving in and out traffic and lane splitting I'm finding I'm having to be much more on the look-out these days.


Me too. Biker's say that drivers would be more careful if their air bags were replaced with a spike but frankly some people are so dim it would make sod all difference. However I too have pulled out on an overtaking bike at 60mph - hangs head in shame. Heading for the south of France at 4 am, catching a slower vehicle, check mirrors, indicate, start to move, check offside and catch a flash of green - abort move. I had at least 200m of clear space (at 60mph) and he covered it in a few seconds. Green leathers, green Kawasaki (i think), don't know who got the biggest fright. My one and only bike scare story.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Why can't cyclists & bikers just learn patience, and wait their turn like the rest of us?


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

The ones that live long enough eventually will. I've done daft things in the distant past myself, it's a wonder I'm still breathing.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyone who has ridden a motorcycle in crappy weather will know how awful it can be. I do hate it when travelling home through the sparsely-populated areas of Swaledale in pitch black darkness. I often have the rain pouring down, a wet and foggy visor further hampering visibility and a car driving what seems like right behind you because you don't judge it to be safe travelling at 60mph through the bends like they do. With all the recent sub-zero temps and the snow, salt and ice on the road it's been a while since I've ridden that route.

These days I just ride expecting not to be seen and expecting the car from the junction to pull out in front.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I really don't understand the risk motorcyclist (or accepted risk as they call it) are prepared to take and the responsibility they then put on driver to avoid them. I was watching a video on YouTube about filtering/lane splitting where the motorcyclist was in heavy traffic overtaking cars in the middle of the road with heavy oncoming traffic. The guy is basically expecting the cars in his lane to budge over to let him through and the oncoming cars to also move over. He's sometimes overtaking really close to the cars he's over taking. I just wondered if roles were reversed and a car was overtaking a moped or slow moving motorbike that close it would be a different story. I don't like how bikers (not all) almost play the lottery with us as fellow motorists taking risks which are dependent on us always seeing them. I'm sure if any of us hit and seriously hurt a motorcyclist if its our fault or not you would be devastated.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I would like to apologise to the foreign lorry driver who I pulled out in front of this week. 
I naively expected you to be doing 30mph in a 30 limit especially as there is a speed camera where I joined the main road. I would also like to apologise for driving at the speed limit while you were 6" of my rear bumper. I'll also apologise for this distressing you so much that while in stationary traffic you needed to get out your can and confront me asking what my problem was. 
I'll also apologise for you not understanding my response about being up my f###### back end and that your stopping distance is slightly more than mine.
Finally I'll apologise for then driving at 5mph below the speed limit until I turned off this road!


----------

